# Jeepers Creepers Costume Life-sized Mask



## BromBonez (Aug 10, 2020)

That looks really good! Can’t wait to see the mask


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

The mask is an original from Monster Maskers, also now sold by TOTS which I have as well. I added the better crepe hair in the back, beard, and cut out the black areas in the teeth for better breathing.


----------



## BromBonez (Aug 10, 2020)

Wowowowow! That’s awesome! It looks like a pic from the set. You should do haunt conventions, if you don’t. All you need now is that badass truck. 

Can’t wait for the next movie.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks! I do not go to conventions as I make costumes for a living so I never have the time to travel as I work long hours. But I do make a lot of costumes for customers who wear them at conventions and pose with the stars of all the movies for a lot of pics. I have done several of these now and sold them all as well including this one. I have lots more pics to come in the daylight to show all the details as usual and a video up on YouTube as well which I will also post soon.


----------



## internet troll (Nov 7, 2014)

sirbrad said:


> View attachment 757522


Very cool mask and costume.

Between the Jeepers creeper mask and a couple of ones in the background, you have some of the faces I will be using for a fun scene in next years display. They all look good.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

More pics outside at night, lots more to come!


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Another nighttime shot.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Some daylight pics!


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Some daylight pics!


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Some more daylight pics without the hat!


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

TOTS Jeepers Creepers axe.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

TOTS Jeepers Creepers axe.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Jeepers Creepers costume pics on Halloween! As usual everyone at the parades loved it and were terrified and I won lots of prizes!


----------



## Tasty Brains (Jan 16, 2019)

Top notch stuff! Thanks for sharing these. 💯


----------



## Kskulfield (4 mo ago)

sirbrad said:


> Another nighttime shot.
> View attachment 757791


How much will you charge to make this for me


----------

